# Ncci edit denials for 93503, 36620 when billed by anesthesiologist



## CLBIGGS (May 12, 2014)

The NCCI edits changed as of 1/1/14 regarding these 2 codes.  My problem is this:  The anesthesiologist places these lines before heart surgeries, in the surgery suite.  MCR is denying these because the anesthesiologist billed critical care same day, stating they are bundled.
The procedures billed are as follows:

00562-AA                       
93503
93312-2659
93320-2659
93325-2659
93321-2659
36620

99291-25 is billed on a separate claim

I REBILLED 93503 and 36620 with a 59 modifier after MCR stated they needed it.   
MCR is now denying stating these 2 codes need yet another modifier to pay:  the only modifier applicable is 51, but this will drop the payable amount.  Does anyone know what's going on with this?


----------

